# Tuxbach: vom Bett in den Bach



## yukonjack (14. Januar 2022)

Einfach Klasse,. Obwohl ich kein Fliegenfischer bin würde ich da gerne mal ne Woche verbringen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Einfach Klasse,. Obwohl ich kein Fliegenfischer bin würde ich da gerne mal ne Woche verbringen.


Es ist auch wirklich schon dort. An dem Bach fängst Du auch als Anfänger. Und wer nur andere Aktivitäten entdecken möchte, ist ebenfalls super aufgehoben.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. Januar 2022)

Schön finde ich im Clip auch die wortlose Kommunikation bei Minute 11:54


----------



## Skott (14. Januar 2022)

Elmar Elfers 

Hallo Elmar, wurde dein Bericht nicht schon mal hier im Forum vorgestellt?
Irgendwie kommt mir das alles sehr bekannt vor.
Außerdem gab es Auszüge davon in einem Angelmagazin...

Jedenfalls sehr schön dort und auch toller Bericht und tolle Bilder


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Elmar Elfers
> 
> Hallo Elmar, wurde dein Bericht nicht schon mal hier im Forum vorgestellt?
> Irgendwie kommt mir das alles sehr bekannt vor.
> ...


Ich habe bestimmt nach unserer Rückkehr bestimmt schon einen kleinen Beitrag hier veröffentlicht. Der Clip ist ja auch bereits ein paar Tage alt und im ANGLERBOARD TV-Forum vorgestellt.
Nein, keine Auszüge, der gesamte Artikel ist natürlich in FISCH & FLIEGE erschienen. Da aber - leider ;-) - nicht alle Boardies Fliegenfischer sind, beziehungsweise F&F-Leser, veröffentliche ich meine Artikel auch hier mit gewissem Abstand 
Ja, wir werden auf jeden Fall noch mal hinfahren


----------



## Lorenz (19. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Einfach Klasse,. Obwohl ich kein Fliegenfischer bin würde ich da gerne mal ne Woche verbringen.


Vor etlichen Jahren war ich mal am Schleggeisspeicher spinnfischen. Die Gastkarten gab es damals in Mayrhofen/Zillertal. Das ist natürlich was anderes, aber als Spinnfischer kommt man da glaube ich an nicht soviele Forellengewässer...


----------



## yukonjack (19. Januar 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Vor etlichen Jahren war ich mal am Schleggeisspeicher spinnfischen. Die Gastkarten gab es damals in Mayrhofen/Zillertal. Das ist natürlich was anderes, aber als Spinnfischer kommt man da glaube ich an nicht soviele Forellengewässer...
> Anhang anzeigen 396382
> Anhang anzeigen 396383


Erinnert mich an eine Kanutour








						Bowron Lake Provincial Park – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Soll eine der 10 schönsten Touren (Rundkurs, ca, 115km) sein die es gibt.


----------



## lolek02 (20. Februar 2022)

Tuxbach, war auch letztes Jahr September. 
Eigentlich Wanderurlaub , die Fliegenrute ist immer dabei, waren 2 schöne Angeltage


----------



## Skott (20. Februar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ich habe bestimmt nach unserer Rückkehr bestimmt schon einen kleinen Beitrag hier veröffentlicht. Der Clip ist ja auch bereits ein paar Tage alt und im ANGLERBOARD TV-Forum vorgestellt.
> Nein, keine Auszüge, der gesamte Artikel ist natürlich in FISCH & FLIEGE erschienen. Da aber - leider ;-) - nicht alle Boardies Fliegenfischer sind, beziehungsweise F&F-Leser, veröffentliche ich meine Artikel auch hier mit gewissem Abstand
> Ja, wir werden auf jeden Fall noch mal hinfahren


Und jetzt auch noch in der aktuellen Rute & Rolle...
Bei aller Wertschätzung lieber Elmar, die ich für dich, deine Art und deine Artikel wirklich hege;
als Verbraucher komme ich mir langsam verar...t vor, wenn ich innerhalb von ca. 7 Monaten haargenau den gleichen Artikel mit den gleichen Bildern in 2 Angelmagazinen vom gleichen Verlag serviert bekomme.... (Nur mal so, ich bezahle dafür, warum 2 mal bezahlen für die gleiche Leistung?)
Fällt dem Verlag nichts mehr ein...
Wie oben schon gesagt, das geht nicht gegen Dich, lieber Elmar, aber für mich geht so etwas gar nicht...!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Und jetzt auch noch in der aktuellen Rute & Rolle...
> Bei aller Wertschätzung lieber Elmar, die ich für dich, deine Art und deine Artikel wirklich hege;
> als Verbraucher komme ich mir langsam verar...t vor, wenn ich innerhalb von ca. 7 Monaten haargenau den gleichen Artikel mit den gleichen Bildern in 2 Angelmagazinen vom gleichen Verlag serviert bekomme.... (Nur mal so, ich bezahle dafür, warum 2 mal bezahlen für die gleiche Leistung?)
> Fällt dem Verlag nichts mehr ein...
> Wie oben schon gesagt, das geht nicht gegen Dich, lieber Elmar, aber für mich geht so etwas gar nicht...!


Hi! Klar geht das gegen mich. Ich bin Autor, Chefredakteur und verantworte somit die Heftinhalte. Aber Kritik ist völlig ok   Wir bringen schon seit eh und je Artikel in beiden Magazinen, wenn sie passend sind. Nicht jeder Allround-Angler liest auch unser Fliegenfischer-Magazin. Genauso umgekehrt. Doppelleser sind eher selten. Zweimal im selben Heft geht nicht, sind es aber unterschiedliche, nutzen wir das Material - und auch hier im AB. Also, bitte nicht mit Kritik hinterm Berg halten. Wir sind offen für alle Meinungen! Schöne Sonntagabend noch


----------



## Mescalero (20. Februar 2022)

Das klingt sehr verlockend und ist - im Gegensatz zu so manchen Bächen im Süden D's - durchaus preislich im Rahmen. 
Schöner Artikel!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr verlockend und ist - im Gegensatz zu so manchen Bächen im Süden D's - durchaus preislich im Rahmen.
> Schöner Artikel!


Es ist ein sehr familiäres Ziel. Das merkt man in der Unterkunft und beim Fischen am Bach. Man kommt schnell mit den Gästen und Betreibern in Kontakt.


----------

